# Help with storage



## WatEagle (May 31, 2020)

Hi all, My sister has a galaxy j5 2017. It has 16gb of internal storage and she's constantly out of memory. She uses whatsapp, telegram x, instagram and tiktok too. These apps should not eat too much storage. She also deletes every useless photo form gallery and from trash also. 
I'm a bit out of android tricks to help her.
I know that from android 4.1.2 (my first android) you could get apps to be moved onto the sd card, but I don't know if now you need root to do this, especially with andorid 8.
is it still a viable optioion?


----------



## WatEagle (Jun 1, 2020)

Any help please?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 1, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> Any help please?


You don't need root access. Just add an sdcard and it will ask on insertion to format it and select its use case either.
Permanent additional storage ,apps will be installed or,
Removable in which case apps won't , choose the former, .


----------



## WatEagle (Jun 1, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You don't need root access. Just add an sdcard and it will ask on insertion to format it and select its use case either.
> Permanent additional storage ,apps will be installed or,
> Removable in which case apps won't , choose the former, .


Ty
So the faster the sdcard the better for opening apps installed there?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 1, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> Ty
> So the faster the sdcard the better for opening apps installed there?


Yes ,as a minimum for apps you want one that's A1 rated or higher,A1 is the minimum speed that apps can effectively use.

Sounds odd but you will see what I mean when picking one, oh and don't trust a big one off Amazon.
Lot's of fakes circulating I got a 128Gib one that's nothing of the sort of there. 
Plus most device's can't use more than 64Gib card's , some do though.


----------



## WatEagle (Jun 1, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Yes ,as a minimum for apps you want one that's A1 rated or higher,A1 is the minimum speed that apps can effectively use.
> 
> Sounds odd but you will see what I mean when picking one, oh and don't trust a big one off Amazon.
> Lot's of fakes circulating I got a 128Gib one that's nothing of the sort of there.
> Plus most device's can't use more than 64Gib card's , some do though.


Yeah yeah I know thet there are lots of fake cards on amazon.
But anyway I will buy one from them, just because in italy retailers like mediaworld like to double prices compared to amazon (and they want also to be competitive)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 1, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> Yeah yeah I know thet there are lots of fake cards on amazon.
> But anyway I will buy one from them, just because in italy retailers like mediaworld like to double prices compared to amazon (and they want also to be competitive)


Good luck , I did get one 64Giib one off Amazon that was legit and they have returns it's just hard to tell.
From now on always put them in a pc and fill the space completely with films to check them.
I had a bad one in my phone it efffed up saved pictures and all sorts.


----------



## WatEagle (Jun 1, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Good luck , I did get one 64Giib one off Amazon that was legit and they have returns it's just hard to tell.
> From now on always put them in a pc and fill the space completely with films to check them.
> I had a bad one in my phone it efffed up saved pictures and all sorts.


Great advice, I didn't know how to check them
Thanks again


----------



## Fry178 (Jun 1, 2020)

@WatEagle
is it storage or ram shes running out of?
first one can be fixed, 2nd not.
Only time i have seen it was with phones running 1-2gb ram.


----------



## WatEagle (Jun 1, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @WatEagle
> is it storage or ram shes running out of?
> first one can be fixed, 2nd not.
> Only time i have seen it was with phones running 1-2gb ram.


She's running out of storage
Ram wise she's ok


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 28, 2020)

WatEagle said:


> She's running out of storage
> Ram wise she's ok


16GB means not only for app, data, cache etc etc so even she has only few apps that installed it could eat its storage
and now you even you set the stock apps not updated, the googleplay pushs updates for those apps
now try to check not only the apps but how much space that used by those apps, like whatsapp does backup any document that you send to other


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 28, 2020)

i have the same problem of low space even on 128GB huawei phone. The android OS takes up space in itself as a start with their updates and such. A good 30GB is eaten by phone already from that. Apps like whatapp would grow bigger overtime with replies and such especially from video replies. You can try backing it out of your phone for them to get more space. Even with that I don't know why the apps take up so much space. My 16GB LG phone is still low space despite clearing it like that. You may need to perform a phone reset after backing up your data.


----------

